# Why would anyone in their right mind do this?!



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok that is just stupid lol


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Why would you want a horse to repeatedly step on you..?  That guy must have a death wish.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gee.... that...looks like fun... gonna run home and try that one....


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

farmpony, want some help?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

wanderlust said:


> farmpony, want some help?


I need someone to ride my horse...


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmmm......S&M in the horse world! Nice to see the horse as the "Dominatrix" for a change. :shock:


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

lol farmpony I'm sure ur just kidding..

I don't get the video.. like whats the whole point? I guess some people just do some stupid stuff.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Flyinghigh12 said:


> like whats the whole point?


Hits on Youtube.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, if it is the guy I think it is, he has other pictures of the horse stepping on his stomach, him laying underneath stallions, etc.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

thats just plain stupid!

he mentioned in a comment that he was preparing for some stuntman show


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I saw that on youtube also, it is so stupid!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Well.....some people go to a chiropractor for an adjustment, some people pay good money to have ladies walk on thier back. Then...there are those who ..have...um...horses????? _

_Takes all kinds..._


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I love how his buddies are laughing the whole time. I wonder if they'll still be laughing when they have to rush him to the ER. I can see it now.

Spectators: "FWAHAHAHA!!! _Awsum_ stunt, dude!"

*horse walks over for the ten millionth time*

*crunch*

...

:shock:

We'll know when it happens when the videos stop.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

That was totally stupid.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Why do people do things like that?? One word..........."Jackass". That stupid show with those stupid guys that go around doing stupid things and hurting themselves.


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe he's not in his right mind???


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

whoo hoo looks like so much fun i think i gotta try that!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

ummm ??? I guess I don't even understand the POINT?!


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

What a freaking idiot! Too bad the horse didnt poop on his face! HEHE


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW. Talk about stupid.
Maybe he's one of those people that enjoy pain? 

When I first read the name of the video I thought it was going to be a horse that cantered over a person laying under a jump (still stupid, but maybe the smallest, microscopic bit safer? LOL).

I hope he has no children, we don't need anymore people without a brain in this world lol.


----------

